# What about this mare?



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

It's hard to say much of anything about conformation from that picture, but she does look very pretty and sweet. What would you be using her for? I know that blind horses can do pretty well in an arena setting on the flat, but it seems to me like being out on the trails might not be the best because she won't be able to anticipate her footing as well and so on.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, that was the only picture they had of her on the website sorry. She does look gorgeous and sweet though. I would probably show her English Pleasure or something along the lines of that. Gizmo is really western so I couldn't use him for English shows, plus he hates the ring.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

She might be able to do pretty well as an english pleasure mare, though there will be plenty of obstacles to overcome with her blindness. Many blind horses will become especially nervous and flighty when around other unfamiliar horses or in strange places (like a show) just because they can't see everything that's going on. From that standpoint she might or might not work out for showing depending on her overall temperament and how much of a bond of trust you two can develop.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

She's certainly a pretty girl.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree. It was kinda love at first sight, picture wise anyways. But I don't think my parents are ganna let me get another one . I need my own place. ugh.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

So I emailed my mom asking about getting another horse today with no reply. But I will talk to her about it more tomorrow when I can get her alone at dinner and bowling, it is out girls night out. But I emailed the rescue today and they told me that if I wanted her to come see her and they will let me take her for free as a foster.  They said she is super friendly and that they had kids riding her, so I think she is very trusting. I want to go see her bad. But I can't get her until spring even if my parents let me because I need to make my fenced in area a little bigger, which we were going to do anyways so Gizmo had some more room to play.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is adorable, very charming face. Wouldn't she be just perfect for a kids therapy sort of situation, where walkers would be on each side of the child rider and she would always be guided? Maybe you could foster her and look for a therapy barn to keep her. I can understand your Mom's position. 
Also, that is so cool that you have "girls night out" with your MOM. She is a lucky mom and you a lucky daughter!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She looks like such a sweet girl. Obviously blind horses need very precise directions for everything, and their stable needs to be set up in a way that water and feed is always in the same place, etc. If you feel you're competant to do that, it would be great to take her in.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> She is adorable, very charming face. Wouldn't she be just perfect for a kids therapy sort of situation, where walkers would be on each side of the child rider and she would always be guided? Maybe you could foster her and look for a therapy barn to keep her. I can understand your Mom's position.
> Also, that is so cool that you have "girls night out" with your MOM. She is a lucky mom and you a lucky daughter!


You know I bet she would be! I talked to the people and they said I could foster her if I wanted to. Actually that is a passion of mine that I really want to do. I grew up with an autistic kid in my class and I see them everyday where I work now. One of my friends has and Autistic child and she says that I am very good with them so I have really wanted to own a horse that would be good at that and bring him or her to do that once or twice a week at a place. I should look around to see what place does that around here. Even if I just did it as a volunteer. 
Yeah it is pretty cool. We go out to dinner and then we bowl on a league every Tuesday night  Its really fun and we get time to ourselves without my dad. lol

_equiniphile: "She looks like such a sweet girl. Obviously blind horses need very precise directions for everything, and their stable needs to be set up in a way that water and feed is always in the same place, etc. If you feel you're competant to do that, it would be great to take her in." _
I believe I do. I have a little paddocked area which is flat with nothing she could run into even if she was playing. It is wooden fencing so she could just go through it like electric. My barn is a run in type with a really wide door frame. She would have to get used to where the wood is on the door, but I might be able to find some kind of horse friendly padding (stuff they can't eat!) so if she did run into it it wouldn't be so bad. The only thing that worries me is that my feed trough where I put the hay does stick out some. But I could pad that as well. The water remains in the same spot and she can use her sniffer to sniff that out. But I would defiantly show her where it is and I'm sure Gizmo would help with things too. I would most likely feed them in separate places so that they are getting the right amount of food. Gizmo is on a restricted diet.

​


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Fencing would be hard for her to get used to, you said it's not electric, just wood, correct? I would be worried with electric, with wood she can at least feel it out to get the shape of the pen and not tense up getting scared about running into electric.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah that is how I figure it. I'm no sure what she is in right now. I'll see when I got to check her out. And I will take lots of pictures. If I do anyways. Got to talk to mom more tomorrow about things.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck convincing mom


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha, mom is the easy one. Dad not so much so the plan is to convince mom and then mom can help me convince Dad lol. Or I could just bring her home and they would be like "what the heck is that!" lol. But then I would be in big trouble. 
So if I get her though I am for sure renaming her. The call her Vanes, which I think is pronounced like Veins. Which to me is weird. I don't know what I would name her though. She is super pretty so she needs something to match how pretty she is.  Can anyone tell that I am in love already? lol


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

she is a beautiful horse!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I think she is too!  I really want to go see her.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok, I talked to my mom on tuesady and all she said was she doesn't really care, but I have to go through my dad  Ugh.... not fun. So I'm going to go see her this weekend though. No use of thinking about even asking him if I don't like her in person right? So I will take lots of pictures and stuff and hoping that I can ride her.  I really hope I can talk my dad into letting me. I just don't know how to go about it, he is so... hard to break.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw this awesome feature on a born blind palomino on TV. He was sold for 10,000 in vitro..
but then wasn't wanted. A trainer&riding instructor bought him and trained him! He is completely blind and "feels" with his face and feet. He bumps you to "see" you and is comfortable in any setting only when he can hear his trainers voice (awwwww). He does trail riding, lesson, and WP. It was so inspirational! Let us know how everything works out with her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh wow that is amazing! I really want to prove that they can still do things even though they are blind. My friend has a horse that is completely blind now and she barrel races him!

















This is my friend on her horse buck. He has some kind of eye disease and lost his sight slowly. But she still uses him.  Its pretty cool. I can't wait to see this mare on Sunday.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I will for sure.  And put up more pictures of her. I already told the owner of the rescue that I wouldn't be able to to take her until we made the paddock bigger, which it was going to anyways, and then of course the actual talking my dad into it. I wish I had parents that actually liked horses. My best friend at work, Lori, is my mom's age if not older and she said if she was my kid she would let me get her, lol. She said its a good thing I'm not because we would have like twenty horses.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I did know a blind mare who was an amazing trail horse, and would do anything for her rider. She stumbled sometimes, but with extra work and her rider giving her specific cues such as "step up" she really was quite capable and could keep up with all the 20/20 horses just fine. Does demand a little extra work and responsibility on the rider's part though!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah it does! You definatly have to be their eyes for them. So you really have too look out for everything. I'm prepared  If I can have her. I'm still saying if because I really don't want to get my hopes up about her.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok so here she is. The place was over whelming 56 horses and it was HUGE! I got to spend time with her a little after the tour and she is a HUGE sweat heart!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Just saying, I have a completely blind horse in electric fence. I trail rode him BAREBACK yesterday. He's phenominal. Except he won't got any fast than a walk. Which is fine, that was his second ride since he went blind. He had mild loss in his right eye when we bought him, and this fall his vision went completely. It's a shame too, I had started him over fences to be my mom's show horse.

Anyways, she's quite pretty.. I'm confused though, did you buy her?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

No she is at a rescue place. I'm thinking about getting her though


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry, I was focusing on something and didn't write all I wanted too. I don't think people should limit blind horses they are great and can do just as much as full vision horses. She was awesome and a real sweat heart.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

No one else has anything to say?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I won't comment on the blind aspect.. that is your decision. I will say her feet look very small for her size and he back is a bit long. That left hind foot needs attention and you need to be sure she has enough hoof wall for a horse her size. She is a bit camped under behind.. and that always has me wondering about navicular or other front end issues (feet too short and sore etc.).

Pretty head and pretty markings.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

She looks bigger then she does up close. I though she looked a lot bigger than she does in the picture they had from the website, but she is actually on the small side. They said she is 15hh but seems smaller. I guess I'm just used to Gizmo, he looks giant compared to her. I tried to pick her front feet up, she she seemed really off balance when I tried and tried to get away, so I didn't try any of the others. She needs some work with stuff and needs to be retrained, I need to do training somehow where she is going to understand it. She was super relaxed and calm though, so I don't she would be a problem to ride.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She looks like such a sweetie. I hope you can take her in


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

She was wicked sweet. I still have to talk my dad into it. We will see. I have to expand paddock as well, so that won't be til the spring too. I have to figure out though, how to train a blind horse. I'm used to natural horsemanship and that is all body language.


----------

